# PFD label advice



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

My PFD was almost rejected by a Ranger last weekend because the words, "intended uses: kayaking, sailing and paddling" are getting hard to read. The Ranger suggested I put clear tape over it to preserve it's readability. I'm afraid tape will peel off along with the remaining lettering. Does anyone have a suggestion that won't "alter" the jacket? I'm really not ready to retire an otherwise perfectly good PFD, especially one that is superior to my spare.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Happened to me too. Had to get a new one

Bummer


----------



## grumper13 (Jan 14, 2008)

I've wondered about this, too. Is there a treatment one could apply to a label which would help preserve the lettering, but not harm or stain the PFD? Even if it has to be reapplied from time to time, it would be worth it, I think. I may try something on a spare PFD, track the results, then report back. In my very disciplined and scientific way.....


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I had this problem with an Extrasport HiFloat a few years ago -- unusual wear on the label after only one season of use. They told me to send it back for examination/repair/replacement. 

It came back with the original label, seemingly coated with some kind of plasticized material that long outlasted the rest of the PFD. Not sure why they just don't coat them all with that stuff at the factory.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

303 Fabric Guard? I believe it works on nylon and couldn't hurt for UV protection.

Something like a Nikwax spray or polyurethane spray? 

TearAid tape to cover instead of standard tape? They use it on inflatables so it must have some durability to water and moisture.

Phillip


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Was the ranger Alvin at Westwater? Just had my Green Jacket re-stuffed by Astral but they said the label is a one time thing. Maybe it's time to get a spare that can pass muster and use my favorite for every other river run...

If you try anything I would try tenacious tape and sew the corners.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Lots of good advice, thank you! My PFD is also an Extrasport Hi-Float but it is probably 4 years old. I might just contact them anyhow because I don't see that they currently have a comparable replacement and I really like the fit of the one I have.

Looking more closely (objectively) mine is pretty faded especially compared to the inside of the pockets. I plan to be showing it to more Rangers and don't want to be denied so it is probably time to start shopping. It just surprised me to have it questioned when I showed up with 22 lbs. flotation, knife and whistle attached.

Randaddy, no it was a volunteer Ranger who was very thorough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Get a brand new spair jacket on the cheap. Keep old faithful tucked away. Bust out old faithful at mile 5. Keep new jacket within reach buckled to a strap. Be comfortable. Paddle or row at your own risk. I did not give you this advice.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

What about a thin layer of aquaseal? That seems like it might be similar to the plasticized stuff.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I would hesitate on sewing anything on the PFD 



> A life jacket is non-serviceable if it is of an improper size, missing legible US Coast Guard approval information, is an improper type for the activity, *an after-market alteration has been made,* or if the life jacket is ripped, torn, or missing straps or buckles. Ski vests are not appropriate.


Not sure how strict they are but I would be careful. I wonder how far they would take it if anything beyond removable tape was used? I thought the GCNP has strict regulations about alterations but I can't find anything on their site. They have always turned away a few of our vests but never had an issue at WW.

Phillip


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Gremlin said:


> probably 4 years old.....pretty faded especially compared to the inside of the pockets.


You get out on the river a lot, right? If so, sounds like it may be ready to be retired or relegated to spare status anyway.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Adding material over the top of the label could be considered a "patch" which is verboten

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

UV and age diminish the strength of the fabric a lot - clearly the label doesn't save your life, but if your pfd is aging, the label might be a good indicator of when it is worth getting a new unit. Faded label on a several year old pfd that hasn't been sitting out in the sun? That sounds like warranty to me.


----------

